# What to do



## Daibeer (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all,
I have just setup my machine for the first time running PC PCNC and Vectric 2d cut and just wanted to see it working. I have installed everything correctly and the machine is running from WIN PCNC. I downloaded a project file from Vectric and tried to load them in to Win PCNC on my laptop. The file extension was .crv. This failed to load into Win PCNC. From watching a few vid's, I thought the project files contained everything including toolpaths and it would be a simple case of loading it, set up the wood and press start but WIN PCNC doesn't accept the .crv file. What am I missing??
A frustrated newbie.
Anyone watch the Rugby??
Ha! Dave from Llandudno


----------



## Daibeer (Mar 9, 2013)

*Hi guys*

Sorry to be a pain, buts its sorted. When I read the question back to myself, the answer came back to me.
Thanks anyway
Dave


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad we were able to help......:lol:


----------

